# 280 advice!



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

So I had been shopping CL for a few weeks for a 125 or something, and BLAM, I found a 280g monster. I am starting figure out what I got myself into! I was told it was. 280, but the 72"x30"x30" =240g. It is Euro-braced and heavy as ****! The seals appear ok so far and the glass base has a nice thick panel of some kind of plastic, as well as the bottom floor. The stand will get some dressing up later down the road, it is a sturdy shop stand that is water sealed. I just got it inside and on the stand today. It was well painted on sides and back, decided to leave back and side and razor blade the side visible in room. I plan on promoting the 35 hap/peacocks in my 125 to this one when ready.

This is going to take me some time. I just restarted this fish stuff after many years off, building a 125 several months ago. I am learning fast but this is my first drilled tank and need some advice!

It has been an adventure so far just transporting it to my living room, might talk about that later. My first question is about filters. The guy was nice enough to throw in a wet dry and an external pump, however I need to plumb the whole thing. Just spent a day running around picking up 4 1" bulk heads, and getting all the necessary fittings to ball valve each bulk head right under the tank.

Previous owner used the 4 bottom hole for a drain and return to the wet dry and then the other 2 to a canister. Any suggestions on how to rig this? See pics for wet dry.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Where are the overflows?


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

He used PVC pipe stands for both 2 overflow drains and both returns. Just sticks straight up from the bulk heads.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Chowder Head said:


> He used PVC pipe stands for both 2 overflow drains and both returns. Just sticks straight up from the bulk heads.


Just an FYI but the noise will be unbearable if set up this way... Did you see the tank set up & running?


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never had a sump but I saw a YouTube video that showed how basically sticking a thin flexible plastic pipe (quarter inch maybe) down through the larger pipe (1" maybe) turned the horrible gurgling sound into total silence. There are lots of 'how to quiet your sump' videos, not sure which one I saw linked in another forum, but maybe worth trying.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, I plan on making a durso out of both drains. Looking for advice on filtration in addition to the wet dry pictured. Is achieving 10x per hour possible on a tank this size? I am sure it is, I just have to watch the budget. My wife has had a great sense of humor so far but the clamp-down has come! I imagine the largest canister I can find for the other drain and return.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Chowder Head said:


> Yes, I plan on making a durso out of both drains. Looking for advice on filtration in addition to the wet dry pictured. Is achieving 10x per hour possible on a tank this size? I am sure it is, I just have to watch the budget. My wife has had a great sense of humor so far but the clamp-down has come! I imagine the largest canister I can find for the other drain and return.


A Durso may work & help.. I don't know. I have always had Durso's set up on the other side of a overflow.. Maybe in principal they will function the excat same way...

As for the 10X turnover.. IMO, that won't be required assuming you have a large enough bio-chamber and enough water flow to keep ammonia & nitrite in check.

As a rule of thumb, 1 gallon of bio-media will handle approximately 90 gallons of moderate stocking.

Can you get us some dimensions on the bio-chamber? L X W X H? What do you intend to stock it with?


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Chowder Head said:


> So I had been shopping CL for a few weeks for a 125 or something, and BLAM, I found a 280g monster. I am starting figure out what I got myself into! I was told it was. 280, but the 72"x30"x30" =240g. It is Euro-braced and heavy as ****! The seals appear ok so far and the glass base has a nice thick panel of some kind of plastic, as well as the bottom floor. The stand will get some dressing up later down the road, it is a sturdy shop stand that is water sealed. I just got it inside and on the stand today. It was well painted on sides and back, decided to leave back and side and razor blade the side visible in room. I plan on promoting the 35 hap/peacocks in my 125 to this one when ready.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, 72X30X30=64,800 divided by 231 = a tank size of 280.5 Gallons. I will be interested to see it when your done.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so I ordered a fluval fx5 and other items with minor marital strain. Dimensions on the bio chamber of the wet dry are 13"x12"x12". It came with PVC shavings in the chamber that have been cleaned. Any opinions on the shavings vs. the coralife mini 1" bio balls regarding surface area?

Here is what I have left to figure out:

Right side (wet/dry): I pretty much have all the plumbing figured out except the drain. I have never seen a durso without an overflow. I have never built an internal box and am not really wishing to experiment. The floor panel inside the tank has a crease, makes me think it's not a great idea. This was some kind of pro built show tank at one time and I hope not to mess it up. What are some legit options to drain through the drilled floor holes to the wet/dry with as little noise as possible?

Left side (fx5): drain- I could put this at any height, correct? I would submerse this among my rock formatio. I picked up a threaded drain mesh that I could cover with a prefilter sponge.

Return- I would really like to build a 60" long spray bar across the top back. I have euro bracing that prohibits HOB, not exactly sure how to suspend it place yet.

Not sure if you can see the location of the four holes in the first pics, but how would I utilize them for good flow and circulation?


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

5cents said:


> If I'm not mistaken, 72X30X30=64,800 divided by 231 = a tank size of 280.5 Gallons. I will be interested to see it when your done.


Thanks for the corrected math, I had used the aquarium calc in the library. All the more reason to make sure I can take the bio load.

I will house about 40 of my Juvie peacock/hap/vics. Some of my haps get large- livingstonii, venustus, also a o. Comprecips (sorry sp.)


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Do guys in Texas ALWAYS have huge tanks ? I have a couple of friends from another forum living in Texas and these guys think of 75G as a bowl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

After a 125, 10, and the 20, my wife said "one more". Figured I would make it count!


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

cantrell00 said:


> Just an FYI but the noise will be unbearable if set up this way... Did you see the tank set up & running?


Already broken down, but he talked me through it. It was a garage tank. It was the smallest tank in the garage.

He had it bad alright.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Chowder Head said:


> Ok so I ordered a fluval fx5 and other items with minor marital strain. Dimensions on the bio chamber of the wet dry are 13"x12"x12". It came with PVC shavings in the chamber that have been cleaned. Any opinions on the shavings vs. the coralife mini 1" bio balls regarding surface area?
> 
> Here is what I have left to figure out:
> 
> ...


Now that you have bought a canister, I would build around that. A wet/dry is not imperative for long term success.

However,

If it were me & I was determined to operate it with a (silent) sump, I would do one of three things.

1) See if I could buy factory overflows to place in the tank... 
2) Build my own out of glass and silicone them in. (see glasscages.com) or.. 
3) Buy and install a http://www.glass-holes.com overflow. 1500 GPH complete kit.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

So I have finally gotten some time to work on this project. For various reasons, I need to do two stand pipe drains.

I dry fit two different versions of drains, anyone have any input?

Stand pipes are 1 inch, I found this shower drain fitting that would not require teeth and might provide a more true overflow. Plus, with no canopy (yet) and no trim on the top, I can bring the water level really high which I think would look better.









Versus this standard drain screen. The length of it would bring the water level pretty low, which would be unsightly.










Everything would be Krylon painted black.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought I would update my thread. I pulled the shower drain overflows as they were too loud, decided on Stan alone dursos for now. Their unpainted dursos in the pic below are only for cycling, I have duplicates on my porch that are painted and curing. I will swap them out Monday. Then I will experiment with a suspended overflow box for those then paint and replace.








Here is a shot of the pipes, with the eurbracing the holes are a little far forward so my flagstone condo is a little more forward than I would like. Tank is 72"x30"x30"








Here is the gear. I went to a lot of trouble to do the wet dry and to get it quiet enough for my living room! It will be worth it I think.








I placed all the trinkets I could in the sump from my other tank, two gallons of bio balls that I moved over, plus I ran my fx5 in my 125 for two weeks to help get off to a good start. I started cycling 4 days ago with a dose of ammonia so now the waiting begins!


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

I will move almost all my stock from my 125 into this one, adding about 20 new Victorians, a few Haps and Peacocks. Plan on covering the entire stand with Allure flooring planks in dark bamboo. Then the canopy...


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Nice... !


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Never cycled a tank with so much established media before, ammonia still doesn't look at zero to me, but I dosed enough ammonia to get to 2ppm 4 days ago, something's moving along.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Update- Painted stand alone dursos are in and have been working well for a few weeks. Fish have been in and are very happy. I am very lucky to live out in the country and my fish really like our well water, it is super clear, slightly hard, ph is around 7.8, and no Nitrates, chlorine, or other heavy metals.

Water changes are so easy, I have a ribbed hose t'd off my drain that literally launches 100 gallons out my window in no time!










I would be stoned for the stock list.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Hemichromis Bimaculatusciata- Red Jewel
5	Thorichthys meeki- Firemouth
1	Kyoga flameback
1	Hap Burtoni
1	Astatitilapia calliptera
1	Pundamillia Blue Bar
1	Paralabidochromis Red-finned Piebald
1	Paralabidochromis sauvagei Checkerboard
1	Mbipia cf. lutea yala swamp crossbar
1	Lipochromis Matumbi Hunter
1	Hap sp. #44 Thickskin
1	Hap red tailed sheller
1	Hap astatitilapia latifasciata zebra obliquidens
1	Ptyochromis salmon hippo point
1	Pundamilia igneopinnis
1	Paralabidochromis chromogynos Zue Island
1	Hap Ruby Green
1	Cyphotilapia frontosa
1	Hypostomus plecostomos
1	Cyrtocara moorii Blue Dolphin
1	Pseudotropheus Acei
1	Placidochromis Electra blue
1	Copadichromis Mloto Undu
1	Labidochromis caeruleus lion's cove I
1	Aulonocara German Red
1	Aulonocara chitanda type. Orth nkhata bay
1	Aulinocara stuartgranti Usisya Flavescent
1	Iodotropheus sprengerae Rusty
1	Chilotilapia Rhoadesii
1	Dimidiochromis compressiceps
1	Protomelas taeniolatus
1	Placidiochromis electra
1	Nimbochromis venestus
1	Nimbochromis livingstonii Kalingo
1	Matriaclima zebra blue Blueberry
1	Sciaenochromus fryeri OB
1	Cynotilapia Mbweca Green Afra
1	Some kind of albino snow white Mbuna
1	Tangerine Tiger
1	Aequidens rivulatus False Green Terror


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Tank looks good, I am not a big fan of the stacking slate, but hey it works. I Bet it looks better in person with all those fish swimming about.

LED lighting??


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Solar Max T5s


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Tank looks great, can i ask why your going to put in a overflow box? im asking because i have a 85 thats drilled on the back, i was reading on Durso's site that i could 90 it and take the Durso up to the top of the tank, i do realize im going to have to be careful with my water levels and size my sump accordingly, dont realy want to do an overflow box but i could if i had to.


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, I did stand alones with no weir (overflow wall). Not my preference, but with the Eurobracing, a hang on would have been non-ergonomic, and the floor bracing and panel made constructing an internal overflow chamber over my skill set.

I am leaving it as is, it has been working well so far.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

ok lol, its how ill be doing mine, having never done one before i just thought id ask, good its working well.


----------



## kwajr (Nov 1, 2011)

Just don't like the rocks


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya, I don't totally dig them myself, but it was the only way I could think of to get rocks almost 30" high. The fish really swim top, middle, and bottom. I guess maybe a custom background might do that, but I wanted to spend my budget on the stock for now!


----------

